# Another teardrop build, a Squaredrop...



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

So some of yall may remember I built a teardrop camper a few years back and made a thread here.  I sold it soon after.   Recently I took what I liked and disliked about the last one and made a more utilitarian version.  This camper will be for just a few trips a year. 1 or 2 to the mountains with the wife. And 1 or 2 to hunt with my buddies around the state on guys weekends.  

Here are a few specs and the rest I will leave up to the pictures.

4ft tall 
10 ft long body
6 ft wide 
Poor mans fiberglass skin (wish I had just used aluminum like before)
Memory foam mattress from amazon inside.
Solor panel on roof to keep deep cycle battery charged 
Storage rack on front for coolers or generator 
Simple storage locker in back to carry cooking gear and such
I have plans to add an AC in the front wall over the storage deck soon


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

1


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

2


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

3


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

4


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

5


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

6


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

7


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

8


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

9


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

10


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

11


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

12


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)

13


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 30, 2020)

Sweet build!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## creekrunner (Mar 30, 2020)

that is cool. Perfect for Wanee


----------



## ACracing98 (Mar 30, 2020)

Awesome work!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 31, 2020)

That is sweet!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 31, 2020)

That’s nice.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 31, 2020)

Very nice work


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 31, 2020)

Really like it.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey man! Long time.....Looks great.
Hope all’s going well!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 1, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> Hey man! Long time.....Looks great.
> Hope all’s going well!


Facebook got me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 1, 2020)

I really like that design better than the traditional. I was thinkin' about building one years ago and thought I'd rather have one more like yours. I had already decided I wasn't going to have the traditional galley in the back.
I would love to have room for a small porta-pottie so this design would accommodate one of those better.

Be sure to update when you add the A/C. I'd like your opinion on how they work in such a small camper.


----------



## cjones (Apr 2, 2020)

Wow. That's pretty slick! Got a ballpark on what it weighs in at?


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 2, 2020)

Artfuldodger said:


> I really like that design better than the traditional. I was thinkin' about building one years ago and thought I'd rather have one more like yours. I had already decided I wasn't going to have the traditional galley in the back.
> I would love to have room for a small porta-pottie so this design would accommodate one of those better.
> 
> Be sure to update when you add the A/C. I'd like your opinion on how they work in such a small camper.


I put an ac in the last one.  Smallest one Walmart sold. It sat in the sun on a 95 degree day and froze the inside.  I opened the vent to make sure air was flowing and to keep it working.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 2, 2020)

cjones said:


> Wow. That's pretty slick! Got a ballpark on what it weighs in at?


Not sure. Most of them come in under 1,000 pounds. I will weigh it if I find time.... I feel certain it's not over 1,500 though.


----------



## cjones (Apr 6, 2020)

T-N-T said:


> Not sure. Most of them come in under 1,000 pounds. I will weigh it if I find time.... I feel certain it's not over 1,500 though.



No big deal - just curious more than anything.

Looks great!


----------



## bany (Apr 7, 2020)

Excellent build! Why do you wish you used the aluminum skin?


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 7, 2020)

bany said:


> Excellent build! Why do you wish you used the aluminum skin?


The PMF doesn't have a bad look, just not a great look.  I also have a few small bubbles in it that need corrected....  I bought high dollar oil based paint.  Ended up spending a good bit on paint and aluminum would not have been much more.  But, it's going to be ok.  I'll live.


----------



## bany (Apr 7, 2020)

T-N-T said:


> The PMF doesn't have a bad look, just not a great look.  I also have a few small bubbles in it that need corrected....  I bought high dollar oil based paint.  Ended up spending a good bit on paint and aluminum would not have been much more.  But, it's going to be ok.  I'll live.


Some of my thoughts. And I wonder, was the fiberglass more intense labor and do think one is better for being waterproof?
you still have a great looking rig!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 7, 2020)

T-N-T said:


> View attachment 1010059


Looks great!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 9, 2020)

bany said:


> Some of my thoughts. And I wonder, was the fiberglass more intense labor and do think one is better for being waterproof?
> you still have a great looking rig!


I believe that what I have is water proof to a 95% level. Nothing 100 after a little use I guess.  
I think now going over with aluminum skin down the road will give me a VERY weather proof camper.  And I likely will in a year or 2.


----------



## Head East (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice build dynomite!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2020)

T-N-T said:


> 5View attachment 1010045



What are you going to use the sloped rear of the trailer for?


----------



## cramer (Apr 11, 2020)

T-N-T said:


> View attachment 1010059


Nice job  
what was cost to build?
Asking for a friend  - hope this helps


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you going to use the sloped rear of the trailer for?


Just design.  Ground clearance for off road on bottom. Not that it's going to see crazy stuff. 
Also big flat reared like a semi trailer are bad on aerodynamics


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 13, 2020)

cramer said:


> Nice job
> what was cost to build?
> Asking for a friend  - hope this helps


I bought everything in pics for a little under 2k.  I have like 500 in paint and supplies for paint. Could have saved a good deal using cheaper stuff.


----------

